# Streaming with Connect360; Firewall HELP!



## toygasm4u (Apr 24, 2008)

I downloaded, licensed, and have used Connect360 successfully to stream movies to my Xbox; only problem is, I have to turn my firewall off to do it.  I sent a detailed message to nullriver support, and after two weeks, I got this:

"allow ports 9335, 9336 and 1900"

I'm thinking, "ok.  how?"

I've been all over this Powerbook G4 running Leopard, and I see nothing that suggests I can manually manipulate what ports are allowed... or not.  

I would be using this a lot more if I could get around this security issue; I hate leaving my computer's fly open so to speak.  I have a 47" 1080P set, and a handbraked movie looks fantastic, so I'm hating this issue. 

Thanks for any help in advance.
~Mark


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 25, 2008)

Are you trying to do this on some router's firewall, or OS X's software firewall?

If it's OS X's software firewall, go to the System Preferences, select "Security", then select the "Firewall" tab.  You can then use the + and - buttons to add and remove firewall rules.


----------

